# Constant runny nappies



## Dramaqueen88

Hi,

Just looking for a bit of advice please.

My daughter is currently on cows milk free formula (aptamil pepti) for a suspected intolerance. She has been on this formula for 8 weeks.

Since around 8 weeks of age (when still on normal formula) she has had runny nappies, they were only once a day but for around the last 4 weeks there have been 5+ per day. The volume of each nappy is still quite full, even leaking sometimes. They are green and very very offensive in smell. 

I have seen my gp but she thinks this is normal however I'm not convinced? She is putting on weight and is relatively happy although often screams out and pulls legs up as if in pain.

Thanks 

DQ x


----------



## nichub

Hi, it could be the formula if this change has only happened after the change, very young babies do generally open their bowels several times a day, but if you think it's causing her discomfort it may be worth a visit again?? The stools are often pasty with formula rather than watery in my experience too but I'm not sure with aptimel pepti but will find out for you and let you know 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88

The stools changed before the formula change, although there were a few nappies that were still of a paste consistenc, they are now exclusively watery and on times containing mucus.

Thanks


----------



## nichub

Ok, let me see what I can find out and get back to you x


----------



## Dramaqueen88

Thanks Nic 

X


----------



## nichub

Hi, sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you, I have had a word with our dietician at work who has suggested that due to the fact your LO is on a 'pepti' feed which basically means it is already partially digested, she feels that the stools shouldn't be loose 

Are you under a dietician?? It might be worth suggesting a referal xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88

Hi Nic,

Thanks for finding out for me. 

We have been referred to a dietician but there is a 16 week waiting list   I have been in touch with the health visitor and she is going to try and speak to dietician on my behalf to get some advice. 

DQ x


----------



## nichub

That's fab!! 

Let me know how you get on xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88

The dietician has changed the milk to neocate, she has said if this doesn't stop the runny nappies then it may not be a milk allergy and it may be something else wrong in her gut. She has been on it for a few days now and so far (fingers crossed!) it seems to have sorted the problem out!


----------



## nichub

That's fab news, I'm glad you spoke to someone helpful xx


----------

